# Reading > Write a Book Review >  The Age of Innocence by Edith Wharton

## Scheherazade

*The Age of Innocence by Edith Wharton*

Seemingly only the story of a 'forbidden' love in 1870s New York, the book is rich with social observations and criticism. We get to witness the attitudes, moral codes and traditions of the upper classes through the eyes of Newland Archer, who is a young, rich lawyer. Archer questions the expectations and choices of his social tribe, especially after falling in love with Countess Ellen Olenska, who shockingly leaves her husband upon his unfaithfulness.

Wharton's prose is smooth and cleverly funny at times; however, I found the second half of the novel a little lacking. Even though I liked the ending of the story very much, it did not seem to hold its initial promises.

*8/10 KitKats!*

----------


## ampoule

Good review Scher (hope that's okay to call you that). It was a rich book, not only about the rich but rich in language and detail.

----------


## slobone

Just re-read this after reading a lot of other Whartons. I think it hold up quite well. Newland Archer is probably her most interesting male character. Fundamentally weak -- he can't make up his mind to take decisive action until it's too late. The epilogue I thought weakens the book though.

----------


## Dark Muse

It was a good book, but I think House of Mirth was better

----------


## PabloQ

I'm in agreement with DM. House of Mirth is better.

----------


## amalia1985

For me, Ellen and Newland are two of the most interesting characters, defying horrible social rules and hypocricy. On the contrary, I've never liked May.

----------


## Dark Muse

I always felt sorry for May, Ellen and Newland I cannot say I really cared for.

----------


## RogerL

I'm not real comfortable saying that, in the case of "Mirth" and "Innocence", one is superior to the other. I love them both. While they both deal with the same sort of American aristocracy, I believe that "Mirth" is written to be more engaging because she wanted her readers to have a good cry over the heroine. In "Innocence," one the other hand, I think she very deliberately wants the book to cool to a certain extent. In doing so, she is dramatizing the way in which the lawyer, then old, has more or less come to terms with the fact that his "doing the right thing" killed his passion for life. Passion in life had been sacrificed for duty. 

"Ethan Frome" is another kicker, and what a marvelous introduction to her works. 

The first time I got to Paris, I stumbled upon her grave. Upon doing so, I ran out and got her some flowers.

----------


## mercymyqueen

I think that what Wharton does with May Welland is the highest level of craft in this book. She seems wholly innocent, but there's something there. Her self-sacrifice is admirable.


This goes in the pile of wonderful books with dissatisfying endings.

----------


## ArunSaxena

i am a fan of Edith Warton's impeccable writing style. Her narration is so engrossed that it will bind you throughout the story. i haven't read this new book yet, but I'm going to try it soon.

----------


## bree

I loved this book, I also liked The House of Mirth

----------


## KaranTrehan

its a good book, the first half is very captivating, but i feel a bit bored towards the second half of the novel. i found the House of Mirth much intriguing than this one.

----------


## Genejo

I am actually reading another book about forbidden love by Edith Wharton ; "Ethan Frome" and as it is a short novel I finished it in no time. It is the first time I am reading Edith Wharton.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I am actually reading another book about forbidden love by Edith Wharton ; "Ethan Frome" and as it is a short novel I finished it in no time. It is the first time I am reading Edith Wharton.


Hello Genejo! You might find the _Ethan Frome_ discussion thread interesting:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=23534

----------


## KaranTrehan

i read Edith Wharton's the Age of Innocence sometime back and must say i was deeply moved. his narratives are so appealing.

----------


## kratsayra

I'm about to take a long bus trip, and I'm considering either _The Age of Innocence_ or _The House of Mirth_ on audiobook to entertain me on the way.

From these older posts, it sounds like I might do better with _House of Mirth_? 

I'm finishing up _Vanity Fair_ on audiobook right now. And I'm really primed for another novel delving into the ills of (high) society in an engaging and incisive way.

----------


## kasie

I have not yet read _The House of Mirth_ but _The Age of Innocence_, my first Wharton, sustained me on a couple of rather tedious road journeys recently and made me want to read more of her works.

May? Very cleverly drawn - manipulative - she's a nasty piece of work deep down (imo!): beware the sweetly pretty ones!

----------

